# radiator support removal help



## denf221 (Feb 4, 2010)

ok just removed the old leaky radiator from my 64 lemans, I figured while it was out I would remove the radiator support, sandblast it paint it up and make it look half way decent. I located the bolt on each side that has to come off, finally got it to move after 46 years, kept turning it and eventually realized that there is a nut on the other side that of course isnt very easy to get to, cant figure out how I am supposed to hold the nut and turn bolt at same time, is this a two person job? any tips?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I removed the core support on both my 66 and 67 after I removed the front fenders and grill, the core support is bolted to the front of the fenders on the top and bottom, frame and inner fenders.

It would be difficult to remove only the core support which is the primary support for the fenders.


----------



## denf221 (Feb 4, 2010)

ok so the core support is not just the horseshoe shaped portion that the radiator sits directly into but the entire brace that runs side to side?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes, you'll need to remove the whole front clip.


----------



## denf221 (Feb 4, 2010)

thanks


----------

